

Endaga Brings Rural Villages Online With a Cell Network in a Box - shaddi
http://recode.net/2014/12/01/endaga-brings-rural-villages-online-with-a-cell-network-in-a-box/

======
memset
This is too cool. We talk a lot about how twitter, for example, is giving
people in other countries a new voice when it comes to expressing grievances
to their government, providing transparency, and organizing.

This takes the notion of increased communication to another level - providing
basic infrastructure to people who can then use it for all manner of
interesting things. We take it for granted, but the fact that costs have
decreased so much that it is even tenable to create this infrastructure on the
fly is neat.

I really wish these folks luck!

